# Anesthesia for bladder tumor fulguration



## kladg@sbcglobal.net (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm trying to code anesthesia for a urethrocystoscopy for fulguration of a bladder tumor.  The code 00910 is for transurethral procedures, not otherwise specified, but 00912 is for transurethral resection of a bladder tumor.  Fulguration is Not resection.  I can't seem to find the appropriate code.  Does someone have some info on this matter?


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 26, 2015)

I found an older 2010 ASA Crosswalk and 52214 comes up as 00910. 52224-52240 crosswalk to 00912


----------



## kladg@sbcglobal.net (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info- I appreciate it


----------

